# Où puis-je vendre mon iphone 6 ayant des soucis de batterie ?



## *Démon* (15 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Souhaitant changer de téléphone j'ai décidé de vendre mon iphone 6. Le problème, c'est que celui-ci a des problèmes avec sa batterie qui est presque morte. Je l'aurais bien fait réparer pour le vendre mais la procédure, en passant par la garantie, est très looooooooooongue _(merci sfr, bimp et enfin apple certains doivent savoir de quoi je parle_).
Aussi, lorsque j'ai fait constater le problème de batterie par bimp, ceux-ci m'ont dit qu'apple ne voudrait peut-être pas réparer le téléphone car celui-ci serait apparemment trop tordu_ (à peine un millimètre...)_.

Du coup, je ne sais pas trop où je pourrais le vendre. Je pense qu'il est réparable (_malgré le fait qu'il soit tordu)_ sans passer par apple _(moi, jusqu'à présent, ça ne m'intéressait pas de ne pas passer par apple pour des questions de garantie mais comme celle-ci va bientôt toucher à sa fin)_
Je me demandais si easy cash ou un autre magasin dans le genre serait prêt à le reprendre. Il doit bien pouvoir être réparé/reconditionné/utilisé pour les pièces ?
Sinon, je pensais à la rigueur à le vendre sur leboncoin, un peu moins cher, il pourrait sûrement intéressé quelqu'un pour le réparer ou utiliser les pièces (si vous pouviez m'indiquer un prix auquel je pourrais le revendre).

Voilà, ce serait très sympathique si vous pouviez m’orienter vers le meilleur choix.

Merci d'avance 

Ref : iPhone 6 16 go Gris sidéral


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2017)

*Démon* a dit:


> Voilà, ce serait très sympathique si vous pouviez m’orienter vers le meilleur choix.


Le vendre pour un paquet de pâtes. 

Sérieusement je n'en sais rien, mais avec de tels problèmes ça va être très difficile à vendre, sauf si un acheteur le reprend pour pièces détachées. Mais là encore pour le prix c'est une grande inconnue et qu'il faut négocier avec l'acheteur.


----------



## Wizepat (15 Septembre 2017)

SFR ne dispose pas d'un système de reprise ? Vu l'état, tu ne vas pas recuperer grand chose...


----------



## *Démon* (15 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Le vendre pour un paquet de pâtes.
> 
> Sérieusement je n'en sais rien, mais avec de tels problèmes ça va être très difficile à vendre, sauf si un acheteur le reprend pour pièces détachées. Mais là encore pour le prix c'est une grande inconnue et qu'il faut négocier avec l'acheteur.


D'après ce que j'ai compris il doit aussi pouvoir être réparable, mais je sais pas si les gens ont spécialement envie de mettre en plus de l'argent dedans pour le réparer.
Du coup, on partirait plus sur leboncoin. Par contre je sais pas si je vais réussir à en tirer les 120€ que j'aurais aimé :/



Wizepat a dit:


> SFR ne dispose pas d'un système de reprise ? Vu l'état, tu ne vas pas recuperer grand chose...


Je vais me renseigner mais je ne pense pas qu'ils le fassent (et, si ils le font le montant de la reprise doit être vraiment dérisoire)


----------



## drs (16 Septembre 2017)

Les sites d'annonces regorgent de ce type de matériel.
Personnellement, même à 120€, je ne prendrais pas.
Certes il est encore sous garantie, mais la batterie ne tient plus, et il est tordu. Et ce dernier point ne sera à priori pas pris dans la garantie.
Donc soit tu le vends pour pièces (50€?), soit tu le gardes, soit tu tentes une reprise (pour un prix dérisoire).


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2017)

*Démon* a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai compris il doit aussi pouvoir être *réparable*, mais je sais pas si les gens ont spécialement envie de mettre en plus de l'argent dedans pour le réparer.


Un Apple Store ou magasin habilité ne prend pas sous garantie la torsion d'un iPhone et ce sera le refus total de la moindre réparation du fait que cette torsion a un impact sur la carte mère et ses composants. Si Apple prenait en charge ce problème, ce serait systématiquement par un échange, car aucun technicien ne redressera un iPhone tordu.


----------



## nachpa33 (12 Octobre 2017)

Fait remplacer la batterie chez un réparateur moi j’en ai eut pour un total de 50€.... comme neuf après
Ne le fais pas toi même c’est fragile dedans


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2017)

Lors de mon changement d'iPhone en 2013, j'ai fait reprendre le précédent par Love2Recycle.

À part un léger défaut d'affichage sur l'écran, il était en parfait état de marche.

Dans ton cas, ce genre de repreneur serait sans doute une meilleure solution de que d'essayer de le vendre sur le bon coin ou ailleurs.


----------

